# It begins...Part II



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok so the time has finally come to do my engine swap and get my car running again. it's only the SOHC KA going in, but at least the car will run again. there's some pics of the engine coming out and of the engine bay that's now painted as well. check out my site, the link is in my signature. page 4 now has the finished car pics put back together and outside, and page 5 has the beginning of the engine swap. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

not bad not bad...but in the pics you can kinda tell the paint was cheap lol

engine bay looks nice and clean good job on that

why are you putting in the stock KA? and how did you fill in the body lines? i just removed the gay ass stripes goin down my body too... :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24E always under estimated, never dominated.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> KA24E always dominated, never under estimated.


  Do you have a Ka24e? If you did, you would know they blow goats.

Good luck with the rest of your project! www.240sx.org has people selling CHEAP dohc engine swaps....were talking $200 or so.

-Jake


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i got the stock KA24E because it's easy and readily available. i dont have the money right now to do the CA swap, which might be happening soon tho. an engine swap will come some time or another. but there is nothing wrong with the KA24E. it gives enough power to drift with, that's all that matters


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Converted said:


> Do you have a Ka24e? If you did, you would know they blow goats.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your project! www.240sx.org has people selling CHEAP dohc engine swaps....were talking $200 or so.
> 
> -Jake


 yea i got a 90, equiped with the al powerful KA24E i like it nothing wrong with it


----------



## 240SXDreamer (Jun 19, 2003)

ya but if you take a KA24E and a KA24DE and you modify the two with the same parts. At the end, doesn't the missing cam create a big difference in performance??
I just think that if the second cam creates a big difference hp it's worth the extra bucks.....


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

There isnt that much of a power difrenece with the two engines. The DE head flows more stock and has high comprestion ratio then the E giving it greater HP and torque.

The E engine dose have an advangage over the DE in that more NA race development on it. the highest HP KA engine gose to the E engine in race forum. most of that is with head work, cams, and carb setups. things most people cant and dont do for a daily driver.

The DE has more technology in it, making it better for safe boost then the E. it has piston oil squrters, and a knock sensor. its also a newer engine and most likely has less miles alowing it to run boost longer stock then the E engine.

as for both engines, in the end running the simalar mods, CR, head work, and boost. they would have very close HP to each other.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

also on a second note, 2 cams = more parts = more cost. its cheaper to buy 1 cam, and get head work done on 12 ports, then 2 cams, and 16 ports.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^ sounds good to me...yet...too good to be true...a better flowing head always means more power...put a DE head on an E(dont try this at home) and u'll see that its still better...although, i'd turbo an E for sake of longterm costs, cuz if you blow a head or break a cam(wich, might be impossible), or sumthin, E parts are cheaper...this whole post is a waste of time with info no1 cares about...hmm...to lazy to erase it...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I already posted that the DE flows better stock then the E, thats a know fact. although its not a great amount better, with the exhaust side haveing the greatest flow advantage. i was just saying that the E has more parts, and reseach done on its head then the DE. also the fact that side draft carbs bolt up to the E head, alowing super high CR for raceing engines. down the road once my E engine has had enough from boost, and daily abuse i will pull the rods and builed a DE engine. just for the knock sensor, piston oil squarters, better ignition system, and better exhaust manifolds to chose from. i just dont feel people should knock 1 engine or the other. i think that they are both easly able to produce 350hp with a decent rebuild, even without a 8k redline.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, all of you. get the fuck out of my thread unless you're on the topic at the top.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> alright, all of you. get the fuck out of my thread unless you're on the topic at the top.


 Sorry about what seems to be a hijacked thread. I think its fine that your swaping in a KAe engine in, and i just thought i would stick up for the KA engine. i have pulled my engine out enough times to do it all in a day. keep us updated on how things go


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> alright, all of you. get the fuck out of my thread unless you're on the topic at the top.


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HILARIOUS 

are you gonna do anything w/ ur ka24e?? perhaps add a "t" at the end??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

OK, heres something on topic.

Darken your indicators. Get some clear and mix in a bit of black 2 pak. Test spray on a piece of perspex until the right shade is achieved. Then spray the indicators. You can get them quite dark and still have the globe show up nicely. I think it will make your frontend look cleaner.
Maybe also paint the center garnish between the tail lights the same black as the other panels. Personally i think it looks great (i have it done on mine) Maybe also add the same smoke treatment to the rear lights but not as necessary as the front.

All you need then is some lowering springs, an N1 style cannon exhaust and maybe source some beat up 5 or 6 spoke 17" rims and fix them up and powdercoat them white or gunmetal grey.


----------



## 240SXDreamer (Jun 19, 2003)

sorry for the off topic post, didn't want to be misleading.

Maybe I don't know much, but I say thats its always good changing motors. It's not an SR, or CA but KA kicks as much ass!!! 

and lower mileage = fun lasts longer !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> OK, heres something on topic.
> 
> Darken your indicators. Get some clear and mix in a bit of black 2 pak. Test spray on a piece of perspex until the right shade is achieved. Then spray the indicators. You can get them quite dark and still have the globe show up nicely. I think it will make your frontend look cleaner.
> Maybe also paint the center garnish between the tail lights the same black as the other panels. Personally i think it looks great (i have it done on mine) Maybe also add the same smoke treatment to the rear lights but not as necessary as the front.
> ...


see....now this post is allowed in my thread. and joel, you are the shit man.

now i was thinking about blacking out all of the lights, besides the headlights of course. i saw a 240 on some other forum that had his taillights sprayed with VHT Nite Shades Black. it's basically a tint for lights that you spray on. the lights themselves looked good, but on the car they looked like ass because the car was bright red, like mine used to be. i have an extra set of taillights in the basement and have easy access to any other lights i could want so i'm going to experiment with some. 

now as soon as i get back to school and get rid of my student loan payments i'm going to get a personal loan and take out extra financial aid and start buying parts for my car. i'm going to get a custom exhaust and the body kit from www.pdm-racing.com to go along with the front lip i have. then i'm getting a set of JIC FLT-A2's and some strut tower bars, and sway bars, and a KAAZ LSD. i'm going to have a killer suspension with a stock KA24E and stock rims and tires as well, unless i find a good deal on those.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah i thought about blacking out my 240 as well. thought about getting the later 180 tail lights and just blacking out around the round center and powder coat my rims. still might powder coat my rims, but i dont think i will ever have the newer tail lights, just not worth the money to me.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Dont bother with buying 'special' spray on tint for indicators, just take them to a panel shop and ask for a semi-opaque clear/black 2pak mixture (i think the mixture is about 20% black). We mixed the paint, quick prep and sprayed in about 15 minutes. Left to dry and on the car that afternoon.
Getting it off is a bit harder though, which is why i didnt bother with the rear lights.

Maybe keep an eye out for some second hand coilovers or even lowered springs and sshocks. Sell off your stock suspension and you have something in your car (or in till you can afford something better). You really need to take some of the height out of that car


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

this has probably been mentioned before but why go CA? cant you get the SR might be a little more expansive but wouldnt it be the better motor? and hey i can drift my stock 90' and its got 130,000 miles on it. KA24E! and i actually really like that black with some clear coats it would be god.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont really plan on doing anything with the lights and such unless i get real bored someday and have an extra 15bucks to throw around. but yeah, i'm going to get some coilovers soon, and some other basic suspension parts. then i can really drift  dont know what LSD to get tho....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> this has probably been mentioned before but why go CA? cant you get the SR might be a little more expansive but wouldnt it be the better motor? and hey i can drift my stock 90' and its got 130,000 miles on it. KA24E! and i actually really like that black with some clear coats it would be god.


the CA is a much better engine in my eyes. there's more technology in it. and i have secrets in my head for a naaaaasty CA engine. too bad i'm not telling you  

but come spring/summer i'm having the car repainted with the flat black, and having a buddy of mine airbrush something on it, and then having it clear coated. the airbrushing will be all black so it'll contrast between flat and gloss. it'll be hot.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

sounds awesome im planning on going yellow and one of these days i'll get the pictures of my center console and dash vents done with the engine paint idea(too bad i screwed up near the ash tray),and my silicone hosed engine all in blue.


----------

